# Converting Bachman HO 0-6-0 Prairie to dcc



## ..TrainMaster.. (Nov 7, 2015)

Hey gang. Has anyone had experience with converting the above locomotive to dcc. I've search heavily through Google for advice and info on this converting but I have found nothing on the process. Anyone know how?


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Never done it but on the TCS site I found this: http://www.tcsdcc.com/Customer_Cont...6-0_Saddle_Tank/Bachman_0_6_0_Saddle_Tank.htm
Gives you a complete run down using their M1 decoder.
Must be similar to the Prairie.


----------



## DavefromMD (Jul 25, 2013)

I looked at doing that with a Bachmann DC 0-6-0 I had. Abandoned the idea when I determined it would be too difficult to make a decoder fit. Might have been able to make an N scale decoder fit. When I found the same 0-6-0 with DCC installed for a decent price, I got it and sold the DC version.


----------

